# Persecution in Pakistan



## Edward (Aug 1, 2009)

Six Christians burnt alive in Pakistan violence (town of Gojra)
Sat Aug 1, 2009 10:23am

Six Christians burnt alive in Pakistan violence | Reuters

As can be expected, the majority of the victims were women. 

Pakistan: Thousands of Muslims destroy Christian village (Village of Korian)
July 31, 2009

Catholic Culture : News Briefs : Pakistan: Thousands of Muslims destroy Christian village


----------



## a mere housewife (Aug 1, 2009)

There has also been much violence in Nigeria with churches burned and people killed. 

I pray God will comfort and vindicate His people and give victory to His church, in the pattern of Christ's death and resurrection. Thanks for posting this.


----------

